# Piebald tans!



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, well, well :mrgreen: 
3 weeks ago I introduced my beautiful Felina to my lovely Dusty Damien.

















I let them have some fun for two weeks before I put DD back in his own cage.
Yesterday these little wonders showed up in Felinas big nest:









I counted 12 babies, but I will give them all a day or two of quiet before I take an extra look.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks liek things went very smooth. I look forward to seeing them grow.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, a big litter. Congratulations!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Just stopping by to leave a little update.
There are still 12 lovely, little babies, who have now turned into spotties 


















Aren't they adorable? :love1


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, they are! Super cool!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

THey are super cute! I can't wait to see them grow. They really are flashy!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

That stripe from the nose to the back of the head is really cute.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Unfortunately 3 of the 12 have passed away, but the remaining 9 seem to be doing just great.
They are 8 days old today, so I thought it was about time with a little update.


























































































I still don't know how many bucks and how many does, but they are all black piebald tans.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

OMG I could die from the cute!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

They are cute!, and so pretty, love the markings on these!

the first baby pictured reminds me of a border collie(the markings) :shock: don't ask why LOL


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Your babies are quite skinny. I would strongly consider culling, or fostering.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

A nice pile of wiggly cuteness, all in all. A few of them look a little skinny or dehydrated, though.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Rhasputin & moustress: I'm aware of this, and started giving the mom some supplements  I have a feeling that might be why she culled the 3 first, because the litter was simply too big.
If the supplements don't help soon, I will cull.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds great. I too think that the other 3 might have fallen because of the litter size. 
Try scrambled eggs and boiled chicken, yum.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm using scrambled eggs, banana and mealworms (or however it's spelled). Boiled chicken sounds like something I should try, thank you!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Crickets are so much better for mice than Meal-worms, Crickets are little packs are protien, Mealworms, from what I understand are nothing but fat, and the exo-skeleton isn't digestable.

give her two or three live large crickets every couple days would help her alot, and give her some exercise.

the babies don't look bad at all to me, their fur is nice and clean, I see no need to cull at this point, they all look around the same size.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

GibblyGiblets said:


> the babies don't look bad at all to me, their fur is nice and clean, I see no need to cull at this point, they all look around the same size.


This is meant to be education, so don't take it the wrong way. 
but look at this baby here: 









See the areas behind the whisker beds are sucked in? The tail is extremely thin, the body should be chubby and full, and this one is skinny and frail looking.









On this one you can see loose skin under it's arm, which should be full, and not loose.

It's extremely malnourished. There are a few others that aren't far behind either. Baby mice should not be that skinny, if they are, then something needs to be fixed. 

Here are mice of a similar age, who are a healthy weight and size:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the markings. Broken black tans are some of my favorite colors! I supplement with crickets too, but one day it went horribly wrong... Normal my mice love crickets, but I had about 12 does in a large tank, put thirty crickets in there, and for some reason the mice FREAKED OUT! They all climbed to the top of their water bottles... I got sick from laughing so hard at 6 does trying to squeeze on top of a 1-inch wide water bottle. Only about 3 of the does got brave enough to eat the crickets, and they got STUFFED, lol.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Gibbly: Thank you, I will try crickets, but be I'll be careful to not scare the mice like Autumn did :lol:

Also, Rhasputin is without a doubt right. They are small and pretty skinny. As I said earlier in the thread, I am aware of it  Doing what I can to help them.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Nawwww little moo cows :love1


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

17 days old :mrgreen:










They are still tiny little ones, and I'm currently considering how many to cull.
They do seem to be well and lively, though, which is good


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

They do look very lovely. I'm so nervous about my first (unplanned) litter which should come any day now. Little Anya with her tiny pregnant belly.

I wish I was in Sweden still, I wouldn't have hesitated to come over and snuggle with these cuties.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I love the one in the front left! It looks like it has bangs, with that square block of white.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I agree with Frizzle...that one is particularly super cute!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I was told it's too late for culling, that it won't make the big difference now. So I will just see how it goes, and hope that they grow faster now they've begun to show interest in real food.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

First of all, I'm sorry for not having updated this for a while. I know some of you have been waiting for new pics. The little ones are now 5 weeks old and doing absolutely great!

#1:

















#2:

















#3:

















#4:

















#5:

















#6:

















#7:

















#8:
Well, I don't really know what happened, but I kind of deleted some of the wrong pictures when I sorted them, including pics of this little guy. Sorry.

#9:

















Since I'm going to Australia next week, I found someone to take good care of all my mice while I'm gone. I can't wait to see them again when I come home  Which I will on January 4.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

They are super cute!!! Congrats! And I see you didn't have to cull any of them and they still look healthy! How is momma?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Mom is doing great  She's back in with her group, and she seems very happy.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

So, I was on the other side of the world for a month, and just came back last week.
Thought some of you might want an update on these little lovelies 

*#1*

















*#2*

















*#3*

















*#4*

















*#5*

















*#6*

















*#7*

















*#8*

















*#9*


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oooh, such big beautiful mice! I'm glad they've all gotten on so well.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you, me too :mrgreen:


----------

